# Tipos de motores de corriente directa



## kntu (Oct 25, 2011)

hola amigos, desearia saber que tipos de motores dc existen y que ventajas y desventajas tienen', segun su experiencia con ellos, he oido que hay otros motores que les llaman de frecuencia cual es el mas optimo quiero implementarlo a un seguidor de linea y a un robot sumo, saludos, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

Los motores de continua son solamente carbones.

Los trifásicos y los por pasos pueden funcionar desde una corriente continua , pero con un controlador.


----------



## kntu (Oct 26, 2011)

hola gracias por la respuesta, el problema seria es que quiero saber los tipos de motores en dc que pueda implementar para carrito seguidor de linea para poder sacarle mas probecho, lei que hay motores brushed que se compone de escobillas y los brushless, y otros que funcionaban con una señal PWM, acual le saco mas provecho, cual me convendria mas?,saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2011)

No entiendo a que te referis con* sacarle mas provecho* , al fin y al cabo es solo un carrito que sigue lineas , no es para derribar paredes.

Yo usaría los pequeños y con carbones como los que utilizan las lectoras de CD de las computadoras para abrir y cerrar el carro , son chicos , livianos y sin complicaciones.

Saludos !


----------



## kntu (Oct 26, 2011)

Tienes razon, a lo que me refiero con sacarle provecho es que por ejemplo tenga que llevar ua relacion peso potencia, y si puedo hacer calculos para eso, y si en ves de reducir por medio de engranes redusca la velocidad, controlando el voltaje o el amperaje?, no se si me doy a entender?, quiero que se muy veloz, saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2011)

Como te han comentado, en continua solo existen los motores "de colector", aunque hay posibilidades, de imán fijo para "juguetes" y los mas grandes que llevan un electroimán como inductor.
Los brushless solo funcionan en alterna, a fin de cuentas son un simple motor síncrono con imanes fijos.

En un motor de colector (mas o menos) el par lo controla la corriente y la velocidad la tensión, aunque hay toda una teoría al respecto como para explicarla en tres líneas.


----------



## kntu (Oct 26, 2011)

Oye gracias amigo, y si que hay un buen de informacion por eso pedi ayuda a expertos como lo son ustedes ya que casi no entendia lo que encontraba en san google, pero con lo que me explican ustedes y lo que voy leyendo voy complementando, muchas gracias.


----------

